# Couple Questions with a Masterbuilt Pro Dual Fuel Smoker



## trillo15 (Jan 28, 2018)

Hey Everyone, 

Just a quick couple questions.  I have a Masterbuilt Pro Dual Fuel Smoker, and it has been a learning curve for sure.  The only mods that I have done is adding a cast iron pan for the chips (sits on top of the old one) and I currently have it wrapped in reflextec insulation (its -25 currently up here in northern Canada.  Here are some things that I have noticed.  

With the mods, I have found it next to impossible to get smoke from my chips when below 275.  The pan does not seem to get hot enough, so alot of my recent cooks have been at 275-300.  Mind you, the chicken and pork loin that I have done, turned out really good. 

I have also noticed that today I have quite a bit of smoke.  Not the thin wisps of blue that your looking for.  It has a blue tinge, but alot of white.  What is causing the white smoke?  I have my vents all open to maximize air flow. 

Any suggestions would help!

Thanks


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 28, 2018)

Maybe bottom vents don't need to be open any further than what is needed to keep the flame going. I see some people do play with the placement of the chip or chunk tray.  Some people raise it or lower it. I don't have one of these but so many people have delt with what you are having trouble with. You can use chunks to start. They burn less quickly and longer I think.

You'll get it smoothed out . Hope you keep at it. Good luck..


----------



## Kamphiker (Jan 29, 2018)

I have the 30" MB duel fuel.
I added a Iron skillet for the wood chips. The first time using the skillet on top of the existing OEM metal chip pan I was having issue with heat.  I figured out that the weight of the skillet was to heavy and forced the OEM chip pan to touch the metal ring in the MB box that goes around the burner.    basically it was starved for air to do a proper combustion.

Quick fix was to put a Steel nut  (1/2" approx high) under each of the 3 legs. That resolved temp issue. The last few times I have completely removed the OEM chip pan and added 4 small pieces of 2" angle iron for the skillet to sit on. My next step will be to drill 3 holes in the bottom of the skillet, add 3 bolts 3" long as legs (3" length only so I have some adjustment to tweak the height )

Other Mods to My MB 30" Duel fuel have been change over to Natural Gas and 1/8" thick x 1-1/4" Wide fiberglass door seals.   I can go as low as 180° F. to 500° F.  in the Smoker..  220° F. seems to be minimum to keep the chips smoldering.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2018)

Sounds like Kamphiker has you covered!
Let us know how it works for you!
Al


----------



## trillo15 (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks Kamphiker!  I will have to take a closer look at the existing chip pan.  I have my cast iron pan sitting on it, but like you mentioned, it could be pushing down and causing heat issues.


----------



## Kent Brockman (Oct 10, 2018)

trillo,

I am curious how the Reflectix insulation is holding up.  I have the same smoker and also live in the great white north.
Is this the stuff you used?

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....ve-insulation-with-staple-tab.1000167797.html

Thanks


----------



## immortalchaos (Nov 17, 2018)

I just got one of these Dual fuel smokers. The idea was that I thought I could use the Propane to help regulate charcoal temps and keep even a little better. From what I am seeing it sounds like that is not the case? Can you use both the propane and the charcoal at the same time?


----------



## scorpion79 (Nov 20, 2018)

Just got mine today. On sale at Home Depot for $99!!! Anyway I bought the cast iron skillet and may add something under the chip tray to raise it after I test it out but as for the seal, I bought replacement gasketing for a fireplace door. 5/8” by 6’ black tape with cement included. Was $7 at Menards. As of right now I have ZERO smoke coming out of the door or the front! All out the back vent.


----------



## solman (Nov 25, 2018)

scorpion79 said:


> Just got mine today. On sale at Home Depot for $99!!! Anyway I bought the cast iron skillet and may add something under the chip tray to raise it after I test it out but as for the seal, I bought replacement gasketing for a fireplace door. 5/8” by 6’ black tape with cement included. Was $7 at Menards. As of right now I have ZERO smoke coming out of the door or the front! All out the back vent.



i recently bought a 40" masterbuilt propane and didn't have any luck with cast iron and wood chunks. the only way i could get the chunk to smoke was with the regulator on high, which caused way too high temps. i tried an aluminum pizza pan instead, and it seems to be working better at keeping the chunk lit at lower temperatures.


----------

